# What setting on a John Deere still to plant fescue ?



## Richnm (Nov 29, 2020)

I am trying to plant 30 pounds an acre of fescue (Max Q). However my drill John Deere 1108 doesn’t have a Fescue setting. Does anyone know where to set it ? Some one told me to use the rye grass setting and the big box ? My small boxes have an Alta Grass setting but it only goes up to 16 lbs? Thanks


----------



## Spazzoni (May 6, 2021)

I use the large boxes on my JD drill to plant the larger grass seeds and the small box for clover/timothy. I'll have to check my notes on my setting, but it might not be the same setting on yours. You need to calibrate your drill for that seed for it to be accurate.


----------



## Richnm (Nov 29, 2020)

I would really appreciate it thank you


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I use a brillion but I’d probably start out with the crested wheat grass setting then calibrate it from there. It’s very easy you can watch a YouTube video on it.


----------



## waleednajam09 (Nov 3, 2021)

Well, was looking out for the settings as I have the exact same model of john deere 1108, thanks @Spazzoni, I'll use larger boxes on my Drill to plant larger grass seeds and the small box for clover/timothy.

Although, I find this helpful as well, it's for JD 750


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

All varieties of fescue are not the same nor are the varieties of og. There is a lot of difference between fescues and og. As noted by others, you have to calibrate your drill for your seed. You then have a benchmark for the future use. If you are going to cross drill the ends where you turn around it takes more seed as it is difficult not to overlap.


----------

